# Krill superba



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Anybody knwo how to get this stuff to sink, if possible? My reds really arent keen on popping to the surface to eat, especially when im watching them. But ANYTHING that sinks to the bottom they will chow down immediately







.

Its just basicaly whole frozen krill. Comes in a pack like frozen bloodworms, although its not like a blister pack, its just one pack and their all frozen together in one big block, therefore i have to break an approriate sized chunk off myself for them. Anywho.. I've tried different things to get it to sink, not hapenin. I put it in still frozen, near the filter outake, it starts to sinks straight away then pops back up straight away, then just finds itself a corner, and stays there for ages, p's dont even know its there. I've got TONS of this stuff, and it would save me buying some food for a good few weeks if i can get them to eat this.

Any input help advice etc.. Very much appreciated guys


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

strange i have frozen krill same as you describe it has no problems sinking must be the brand not sure.but once i put it into the tank sinks right to the bottom


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ye, do you think it could have something to do with the hardness of my water or something?

I've never tested my water for KH or GH or anything like that.


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

I've always used the freeze dried ones in the can and my fish would come get them at the top of the tank. Good luck!


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

i dethaw mine in room temperature water until it sinks then throw it in the tank


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Mine wont sink either. I squeeze the air out of the frozen ones and let them sink.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Freeze dried ones wont sink the frozen ones should if you soak them for a while before you toss it into the tank.


----------

